# tears to wine



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

at home

awaiting autonomity
the heart beats for what it's worth
fecklessly freezing the advance of loss
mercy and surcease rise 
minute on the horizon
seen then unseen

mist and smoke
conceal the concentric images
doing the distance
dance til dawn
importune
daring

worthy
this aspect of being
balanced by wisps
blown by time
bent to suit
breathing

take heed the winds
wherever they arise arrive
forces of nature make poor friends
worse lovers
stay in

in the nest warmth comfort
fortified fully fat and sleek slink
darkness holds the place of desire
deserving creatures sow love
and reap the quiet 
wisdom of winter
waiting

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2015


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

worshipful

stand within the eternal moment
moving in all directions seen and unseen
then feel that moment expand and ride a new tide
out away up down elsewhere to the edges 
where directions disappear and all is one
praise and glory without words
singing in the heart
awe

small things scatter and disappear afraid
too beautiful to ignore turning back to gaze
transfixed transformed in scale sanctified
unite and return in courage and faith
scale abandoned perceptions
unlocked

there is no darkness here
no name for fear
let loose love
laughing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

puzzle

ponder divinity if you will
unknowable or obvious giving the appearance
of having been there since whenever
having come and gone
left behind the seed
of life and chaos

and we stumble and stagger
along the path we find ourselves upon
back or forward up or down
give me a map i will hike
whether it be thorns
thickets, manicured
trails, formal 
or not

gardens of our wonderings 
and our wanderings without plans
climb up and perch on the top
to get the scale of it 
find the light
if you can

given a clue early on one is tempted
to raise a hearty raspberry and a bite me
back to the biting stinging creatures one encounters
surprise! delight? flummoxed and deceived quite naturally
swollen to ripeness out of sheer spite
left in darkness and doubt
scratching

where does the divine hole up when night comes
when does the air clear and the light sufficient for this
one true attempt to know the matter
of life given in faith and love
sowed with care
and hope

teasing the answer scampers ahead
just beyond reach of outstretched arms
always a step or three away
stumbling and staggering
drunk on life

no hiding the obvious no knowing the unknowable
accepting the simple fact of being without knowing
where or why, any question becomes absurd
judging where we are by where we have been
and the time it took to get here
reality faints at the threshhold
divine intervention
drawn down

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2015


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

on the road

feeling at station having arrived without knowing where
or why or anything that directs the purpose of my days
halted searching for the map of what lies ahead
sunblinded athirst and weary seeking somewhere anywhere

puzzled even troubled waiting for something anything
clues hidden away from easy discovery in shadow or in glare
words fail as yesterday tapers away and tomorrow mocks
where to reach where to grasp what is fair in all this

failure looms to one side great fortune to the other
clinging to the middle face against the glass hot or cool
exiting offers a way but mutely whispers warnings
step carefully through barriers manage hems and cuffs

leave no trace in this place for those that pursue to find
return into the gloom doors close station fading out of sight
breathe easy as escape shows itself at hand too easily
this is only the beginning of the end after all

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2016


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

eating truth

nothing is as you imagine it
no matter how you try it isn't like that
your words and your rememberings fail you
until you surrender to the spell
then you will see the truth
maybe

words tumble and bump against everything
elbowing each other like children in the lunch line
it's not that the lunch is so desirable
but it's a thing to have
even if you reject it
after

wanting to hear and be heard
wanting to get what you think you need
regarding the reality of food on a plate
and the elbows you endured
getting it to the table
seeing it again
possessed

will you swallow it in haste
or push it around to make a different picture
mashed potatoes become mountains
vegetables clash red on green
words unruly sentences odd
cover the plate and spill
into the mind and 
onto the page
snared

ideas are a dime a dozen 
inspiration a faithless lover
take nutrition under cover of darkness
whisper to your ghosts about hunger
avoid gazing into the light ahead
unless you really want to learn
what you very likely already
know

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2016


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

eating truth

nothing is as you imagine it
no matter how you try it isn't like that
your words and your rememberings fail you
until you surrender to the spell
then you will see the truth
maybe

words tumble and bump against everything
elbowing each other like children in the lunchline
it's not that the lunch is so desirable
but it's a thing to have
even if you reject it
after

wanting to hear and be heard
wanting to get what you think you need
regarding the reality of food on a plate
and the elbows you endured
getting it to the table
seeing it again
possessed

will you swallow it in haste
or push it around to make a different picture
mashed potatoes become mountains
vegetables clash red on green
words unruly sentences odd
cover the plate and spill
into the mind and 
onto the page
snared

ideas are a dime a dozen 
inspiration a faithless lover
take nutrition under cover of darkness
whisper to your ghosts about hunger
avoid gazing into the light ahead
unless you really want to learn
what you very likely already
know

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2016


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

genius

in twilight 
twisted genius guards
secrets spoken of in code
words whirling on the white pages
reality retold as fantasy
filled with darkness
blood pools

where it goes
when it moves into the distance
no one follows or calls out as it disappears
as past as past can be as fast as word and thought
fear banished forgot immediately
frozen face smiling
unseen

memories
cold-storage shadows 
clues claw through the ice and climb
into view vaulting and veering
avoiding direct contact
anger and desire
meet

i ask you
what chance has love
when lives become games
without rules

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2017


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

knowing

clearing the mind left nothing but light
yielding to the sigil of beneficial emptiness
i wait for Her to read me to the cosmos
am i anything but empty noise
am i ready for fitting to the tempo 
of music that i have never heard
music i cannot even imagine
waiting with empty warmth and and light
here i place my hand here i lift my eyes
here i am filled with the satisfaction
knowing it is all completed in good time
everything will come when everything is gone
nothing can stop what the heart knows

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 20117


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

of the first order
righteousness of purpose, then prayer
ringing out infinitely signal bliss blossoming
this bliss willed and multiplied infinitely in all spheres
reaching the way between here and there
and over there as well
finished
the second order
pins the beauty in place
another layer or magnitude or wavelength seen
pass easily between then and now
manifest completeness
bring it all
the third and last 
release the animal fright once and for all
eschew timidity and laugh long and hard at what it is
being in the sunshine breathing
as you are

Louie Spooner Bucklin Copyright 2018


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

global

now we feel the beating heart of the world
in our hearts that ache for the deadly consequence
yes now we are one in the worst kind of way
answering that challenge we ride the swell to its end
sit on top of the behemoth of human pride and folly
say stop say stop say oh goddess please say stop
no answer there at all after breaking that holy contract
now it heaves and strains we rush to stop the gap
floods of blood and piss spill into view we gasp
seeing what it is simply that we would not know it
for the untamed wild fury of the wholeness

Louie Spooner Bucklin copyright 2020


----------

